# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Stevig ontbijt zorgt voor minder gebruik medicatie bij diabetes type 2

## Leontien

Jaarlijks is er een bijeenkomst van de European Association for the Study of Diabetes. Daar werd een onderzoek gepresenteerd die gedaan is met 59 mensen die diabetes type 2 hebben. Ze werden in twee groepen verdeeld. Gedurende drie maanden kreeg de ene groep een stevig ontbijt dat ongeveer een derde van hun dagelijkse calorieën bevatte. De andere groep kreeg een ontbijtje dat zorgde voor 12,5 procent van hun dagelijkse calorie-inname. Het grote ontbijt had ook een hoger percentage eiwit en vet dan het kleine ontbijt. 

Na deze drie maanden bleek dat het bloedsuikerspiegel en bloeddruk bij mensen die een flink ontbijt hadden genomen enorm was gedaald. Dat in tegenstelling van de mensen die een klein ontbijtje hadden genuttigd. Een derde van de grote eters, hoefden zelfs minder medicatie te gebruiken, terwijl zeventien procent van de kleine eters meer medicatie nodig hadden. 

De oorzaak kan zijn dat eiwitten langer nodig hebben om omgezet te worden in glucose dan bijvoorbeeld koolhydraten. Hierdoor stijgt het bloedsuikerspiegel minder snel.

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------


## Nora

Wat een onverwachte uitkomst. Ik zou denken om zo min mogelijk vet en eiwitten te eten, maar het blijkt juist goed te zijn.

----------


## asta2008

waardeloos, met zo weinig informatie

----------


## sophiaq

Wat zat er in dat ontbijt, gezien die eiwitten?

----------


## zwaantje

Wat eet je als je een groot ontbijt neemt?? Wat is een klein ontbijt?? Ik vind de info te karig. Zo kun je geen mening vormen.

----------

